# Monchique and surrounding areas



## PaulandSue (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi everybody
We are seriously considering moving out to Portugal as soon as we can, and having visited, once again, the country recently we have identified the Monchique Mountain area as our location of choice. We very much like the proximity of this area to the Algarve and to the beautiful West Coast.
However we would like to make contact with any expats already out there??
So anybody there willing to make contact?

Thanks, in anticipation

Paul and Sue


----------



## julesinthecold (Jan 21, 2016)

*Monchique*

Hi Paul and Sue 

Did you make the move? How has it been? I am also considering moving to the region and would like to know from those based there how it is in general.. 

How are the local schools? Are there any other expat families in the area? 

Regards


----------

